# I need a carpenter; Recommendations?



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

I need a carpenter (Lakeside area) to make me a custom-designed loft bed with desk below. I have seen lots of them on the internet, but nothing is exactly what I want.

If you have any suggestions on who might be able to do this, I'd be grateful.

Another question (matter of opinion and suggestions):

Our rental house has a large two-door (black iron) gate with some bas-relief designs which I believe were originally painted gold or some other color, and the top has the typical "arrow-points" (I'm sure there is a better architectural term) on top. I was thinking about having the designs and the top "arrows" painted gold again.

HOWEVER, I am wondering: would this appear ostentatious, and attract unwanted attention; or would it be an acceptable way to boost the curb appeal of the house? We are on in la Floresta, directly on the carretera. 

If you think it's a good idea, can you recommend someone to do it. I still can't color within the lines. 

The owner would have to give permission, and we may have to repaint it all black again in the end if he decides he doesn't like it.

Ideas? Opinions?

dogtags


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you can draw what you want to build, with dimensions, there are many places to have your bed/desk built at Lake Chapala: The lumber yard on the Chapala-Ajijic highway, Mexico Rustico on the same highway, or the 'Have Hammers group from LCS, on Calle Ocampo, near Manix Restaurant.


----------

